# Clothing allowance gone Sept 05



## SHELLDRAKE!! (28 Jun 2005)

Yup, as of Sept 05 the clothing allowance is switching to a points system in that you will accumulate points towards purchases of things like berets etc. It goes nicely with the recent lowering of commuting allowance rates that magically coincided with fuel cost hikes.


----------



## someguyincanada (29 Jun 2005)

do you have a canforgen? or airgen?


----------



## FSTO (29 Jun 2005)

One point equals One dollar.

If you are posted to a unit (Ship, other places) where you wear combats all the time you will receive 200 pts a year to maintain your DEU kit. You can amass a total of 1200 points. If you are in a unit where wearing DEU's is the norm (NDHQ, MARPAC, CFFSE etc) then you will receive 600 pts per year to a max of 1200 pts.

Up side, no cash changes hands
Downside - you will now pay full price for DEU kit. (eg. shoes Male -CF cost $42.00 - Actual cost $92.00 (est.)

Reason? Remember that 17.00 per month for clothing upkeep allowance? Well DND was losing a ton of money because nobody seemed to by buying kit.


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Jun 2005)

But yet there was also another CANFORGEN that indicated that women in the service can buy Bra's and claim them up to a max of around $65 per year.


----------



## c4th (30 Jun 2005)

The P Res has been on points for over a year.  The program is administerd by logistik corp https://www.logistikunicorp.com.

I've found it to be an excellent system.  I started out with 243 points, and it has been enough for 2 pair of gloves, 1 x oxfords, 5 x short sleeve shirts, 1 x long sleeve shirt, 2 x beret.

Examples:  Oxfords 80, drill boots 82, short sleeve green shirt 15.

The real bonus is they ship everything express post and it usually arrives the business day.


----------



## 392 (1 Jul 2005)

Post up the CANFORGEN.....


----------



## mover1 (1 Jul 2005)

I thought it was for maintenence and upkeep of said kit.  Not for buying new stuff. And I was also on the understanding that the point system was for reservists only.


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Jul 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> I thought it was for maintenence and upkeep of said kit.   Not for buying new stuff. And I was also on the understanding that the point system was for reservists only.



As previously mentioned, the CF determined that more funds were being paid out then taken in through logistik corp & Cash Sales, therefore the RegF is now adopting the points system as well.


----------



## mover1 (2 Jul 2005)

Well Good maybe some of the FATTIES can get new tunics.


----------



## c4th (3 Jul 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Well Good maybe some of the FATTIES can get new tunics.



120 points


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Jul 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Well Good maybe some of the FATTIES can get new tunics.



Good point. This way, no one will have an excuse in not having a correctly fitted uniform, nor will anyone have to dawn eye protection when a fattie is trying to button up their tunic in front of you!!


----------



## LCIS227 (5 Jul 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> But yet there was also another CANFORGEN that indicated that women in the service can buy Bra's and claim them up to a max of around $65 per year.



My wife just went thru this and its actually up to 160$ / year , 1 claim yearly. So if you buy only 1 bra for 50$ you can't come back a couple of months later for another claim for the rest of the 160$. Also, I think it's for sports bras only, but I was told by other women friends that they don't check that.

By the way, sport bras a freakin' expensive, at about 50$ each!


----------



## Fusilier (5 Jul 2005)

Ref Bra's or BTU (Bra Temperate Underwear)

Only women posted to operational units or units designated.  "PMO CTS will provide sufficient funding to cover the purchase of a BTU for initial issue (based on 5,500 women) and the first two years of provisioning for all CF females conducting land operations and for CF females within selected units and organizations that support LF operations"

"The initial individual entitlement authorized for the BTU is a once a year allocation of a maximum $160 for a recommended four (4) brassieres, whichever comes first, for all CF females serving within the designated Units.  A member tasked to take part in a six-month deployment overseas, in support of Land Operations, is entitled to an additional $160"

Where is the CANFORGEN or order ref this points system?  Never heard of it.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (14 Jul 2005)

Theres a powerpoint presentation available on the din at http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFCA/D143000440045351.asp?Lng=E

 So far the canforgen has not been released yet but the verbal order is out.


----------



## Calculator Jockey (14 Jul 2005)

CANFORGEN released this morning

http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2005/125-05_e.asp


----------



## sjm (15 Jul 2005)

One small problem that is being passed up the chain at this moment is the Regs in tier 1 environments get 600 pts annually while Reservists on Class B in these same areas still only get 243 pts per year.  The bits costs the same so why the difference?

IE in Ottawa, WOs and above Reg and Res all have to wear DEU 5 days a week (well, 4 really since we all drink like fish on Fridays)


----------



## mover1 (15 Jul 2005)

I dunno Maybe because you only work half the time in uniform and the otherhalf pumping my gas........ :-X

Its a joke ....  don't take too much offence.

I belive its because it is in line with the dollar value one would normally get while on contract.


----------



## sjm (15 Jul 2005)

I never take offence to jabs at the Militia.  It would be like the eldest brother actually taking notice of the newborn infant in the family.

The dollar value of what exactly.  On Class B my salary is roughly 90% of my Reg force counterpart. (85% + the %5 that isn't deducted for pension)

That would work out to 540 pts.  My tunic costs the same as the next guy's I think.

Of course my more stable personal and family life would eliminate the possibility of binge eating and bizarre weight disorders. Thus resulting in a lower uniform requirement.  My last tunic had to be exchanged because the tailor glued on my Sgts rank.

I'm sure the point difference is merely an oversight that will be corrected in the very near future.


----------



## mover1 (15 Jul 2005)

I am not the bean counter but I do belive it has to do with time on contract. So many days at work +so many points. Much like leave is calculated. But hey I am talking out of my hat.  :warstory:

Anyone else thats more expert that can find this out for us?


Any Bin Rats out there care to explain?


----------



## 392 (15 Jul 2005)

Calculator Jockey said:
			
		

> CANFORGEN released this morning
> 
> http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2005/125-05_e.asp



Someone wanna cut and paste this onto here for those of us *cough* on leave *cough*


----------



## Gunner (15 Jul 2005)

> I dunno Maybe because you only work half the time in uniform and the otherhalf pumping my gas........



As opposed to the glorified welfare system that we have developed for the regular force?   

Its a joke ....   don't take too much offence.



> I never take offence to jabs at the Militia.   It would be like the eldest brother actually taking notice of the newborn infant in the family.



Well, it is your choice but you should take offence.


----------



## sjm (15 Jul 2005)

Here  is the CANFORGEN:

CANFORGEN 125/05 ADM(HR-MIL) 057 131726Z JUL 05
CLOTHING UPKEEP ALLOWANCE (CUA) TRANSITION TO POINTS REPLACEMENT FOR REGULAR FORCE MEMBERS
UNCLASSIFIED


REFERENCES: A. CANFORGEN 109/04 MASOP 023 270859Z JUL 04 
B. CANFORGEN 142/03 ADM MAT 007 051414Z DEC 03 



THIS IS A COORDINATED ADM (MAT)/ADM (HR-MIL) MSG 


THE CANADIAN FORCES (CF) CONTINUES TO MODERNIZE ITS APPROACH TO ENSURING MILITARY PERSONNEL ARE PROVIDED WITH SUITABLE OPERATIONAL AND DISTINCTIVE ENVIRONMENTAL UNIFORMS (DEU). BUILDING ON THE SUCCESSFUL CLOTHING ON-LINE INITIATIVE, BASE/WING DEU SALES AND WAREHOUSE ACTIVITIES WERE CLOSED EFFECTIVE 01 JAN 05. DEU REPLACEMENT NOW EMPLOYS ONLINE ORDERING DIRECTLY TO LOGISTIK UNICORP. ALL MILITARY MBRS HAVE ACCESS TO CLOTHING ONLINE TO DEMAND DEU, VIA THE INTERNET OR INTRANET USING EITHER A PERSONAL OR A DND-OWNED PC, ON A 24/7 BASIS. IAW REFS A AND B, THIS PROGRAM ALLOWS FOR DIRECT PURCHASE AND DELIVERY OF DEU ITEMS TO CF PERS 


CLOTHING UPKEEP ALLOWANCE (CUA) IS A FINANCIAL COMPENSATION PAID TO REGULAR FORCE PERSONNEL TO REPLACE WORN OUT PERMANENT ISSUE CLOTHING. AS SUCH, IT IS AN INDIVIDUAL ALLOWANCE TO SUPPORT A SUPPLY PROCESS. HOWEVER, DUE TO CHANGING CIRCUMSTANCES, CUA NO LONGER SATISFIES ITS INTENDED PURPOSE. ADDITIONALLY, THE INTRODUCTION OF NEW OPERATIONAL CLOTHING HAS CHANGED DRESS OF THE DAY REGULATIONS THROUGHOUT THE CF - MOST PERSONNEL NOW WEAR EXCHANGEABLE OPERATIONAL CLOTHING AS THE DRESS-OF-THE-DAY 


AS PART OF CLOTHING ONLINE, ALL PRIMARY RESERVE MEMBERS AND CADET INSTRUCTORS CADRE (CIC) ARE MANDATED TO ORDER REPLACEMENT DEU ONLINE BASED ON A POINTS ALLOCATION 


EFFECTIVE 31 AUGUST 2005, CUA PAYMENT WILL CEASE AND REGULAR FORCE MEMBERS WILL SWITCH TO USING POINTS TO ORDER REPLACEMENT DEU VICE CASH PURCHASE. THE POINTS BASED SYSTEM IS FOUNDED UPON THE SAME CRITERIA USED TO CALCULATE CUA AND INCORPORATES THE EXISTING DEU SCALES FOR ALL THREE ENVIRONMENTS, THE TWO GENDERS, AS WELL AS OFFICER/NCM ENTITLEMENTS. IN ESSENCE, POINTS REPLACE DOLLARS AS THE CURRENCY OF EXCHANGE 


ON 1 SEPTEMBER 2005, ALL REGULAR FORCE MEMBERS WILL ACQUIRE 200 POINTS. THOSE IN DEU UNITS WILL RECEIVE AN ADDITIONAL 400 POINTS BY 1 DECEMBER 2005. MOREOVER, DURING THE FIRST YEAR OF PAID SERVICE WHEN PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS CHANGE SIGNIFICANTLY DUE TO DIFFERENT GROWTH PATTERNS, REPLACEMENT OF DEU GARMENTS WILL BE ACTIONED THROUGH THE BASE/WING SUPPLY OPI WITHOUT USE OF POINTS 


FURTHERMORE, TWO NEW USAGE TIERS ARE INTRODUCED THAT REFLECT THE MEMBER'S USUAL DRESS OF THE DAY. TIER ONE APPLIES TO PERSONNEL IN UNITS THAT USUALLY WEAR DEU, WHILE TIER TWO APPLIES TO INDIVIDUALS IN UNITS THAT USUALLY WEAR OPERATIONAL CLOTHING (I.E. CADPAT, LWCC, FLYING GEAR OR NAVAL COMBAT RIG). TOTAL POINT ALLOCATION TAKES INTO ACCOUNT THE LIFE EXPECTANCY OF EACH DEU ITEM AS WELL AS THE SCALES OF ISSUE AND REPLACEMENT COST. DUE TO MORE FREQUENT WEAR TIER ONE PERSONNEL WILL NATURALLY WEAR-OUT THOSE GARMENTS AT A FASTER RATE. ACCORDINGLY, PERSONNEL WHO ROUTINELY WEAR DEU WILL RECEIVE A HIGHER ALLOCATION OF POINTS THAN THOSE WHO USUALLY WEAR OPERATIONAL DRESS 


ACCORDINGLY, TIER ONE PERSONNEL WILL RECEIVE 600 POINTS ANNUALLY WHILE TIER TWO PERSONNEL WILL RECEIVE 200 POINTS ANNUALLY. POINTS WILL BE ASSIGNED ANNUALLY ON 1 APRIL TO THE MEMBERS PERSONAL ONLINE ACCOUNT WITH LOGISTIK BASED ON INFORMATION EXTRACTED FROM PEOPLESOFT 


UNUSED POINTS WILL AUTOMATICALLY ROLL OVER UNTIL A MAXIMUM OF 1200 POINTS ARE ACCUMULATED. THIS EQUATES TO THE APPROXIMATE POINT VALUE REQUIRED TO REPLACE ONE COMPLETE ISSUE OF ALL DEU ITEMS 


INDIVIDUAL POINT ENTITLEMENT WILL BE AVAILABLE ONLINE AND WILL INCLUDE A MECHANISIM TO ENABLE PERSONNEL TO TRACK THEIR POINTS. ALLOTMENT OF POINTS WILL BE TRACKED AGAINST ENTITLEMENT 


CF PERSONNEL WILL CONTINUE TO BE ABLE TO REPLACE DEU ITEMS, WITHOUT UTILIZING THEIR POINTS, FOR SPECIAL CIRCUMSTANCES SUCH AS APPROVED WRITE-OFFS, CHANGE OF ENVIRONMENT, CFR PROMOTIONS, MEDICAL CONDITIONS, ETC. THESE SPECIAL ISSUES WILL BE ACTIONED THROUGH THE BASE/WING SUPPLY OPI, AGAIN WITH THE OPTION OF DIRECT DELIVERY TO THE MEMBERS ADDRESS OF CHOICE. MEMBERS WILL ALSO HAVE THE OPTION TO PURCHASE ADDITIONAL KIT ABOVE THEIR ENTITLEMENT ONLINE WITHIN THEIR DESIGNATED ENVIRONMENT AT THE CONTRACT PRICE 


FURTHER INFORMATION, FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS (FAQS), DETAILED POINTS CALCULATIONS ETC MAY BE FOUND ON THE MASOP WEBSITE ( HTTP://WWW.FORCES.GC.CA/ADMMAT/COSMAT/MASOP/INDEX_E.HTM) ADDITIONAL QUERIES MAY BE SUBMITTED VIA THE MASOP WEBSITE OR REFERRED TO THE MASOP TEAM LEADER...  (Remainder deleted as it contains Names...)


PS I only take offence at people telling me at what I should take offence.


----------



## mover1 (15 Jul 2005)

The canforgen. Like most, sounds of gobbledy gook. A lot of filler but not much meat. I looked on the din (mesop and and other sites) and didn't find much there either. I asked a freind of mine (Who runs clothing stores) He is usually very knowlageable but told me he was waiting further direction. 

In otherwords the broad plan is out and the details are to follow.


----------

